# joint account



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

two innocent words individually, but when joined together, add up to a whole heap of trouble!

So the family are here tonight, and as much as it would please me to hand out the 'housekeeping' money once a week, i think 'modern' thinking over the past few decades will result in a few lost teeth and a black eye. My Northern Irish wife has also been known to use the phrase 'do you want to take your knees home in a bucket?'

so, as a dependent of mine, with no income (yet) i assume she cannot have her own account.

I am banking with Emirates NBD. Can i get her a duplicate / joint atm card?




(and can i limit it? duck for cover!)


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> two innocent words individually, but when joined together, add up to a whole heap of trouble!
> 
> So the family are here tonight, and as much as it would please me to hand out the 'housekeeping' money once a week, i think 'modern' thinking over the past few decades will result in a few lost teeth and a black eye. My Northern Irish wife has also been known to use the phrase 'do you want to take your knees home in a bucket?'
> 
> ...


Dunno about NBD, but with HSBC you open a sub account of you're existing current account as a joint account. They don't simply turn your account into a joint one. Eejits spelt my name wrong on everything as well


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You assume wrong ..EmiratesNBD - she can open an account in her name - no problem. You can then transfer the 'housekeeping'' from your account into hers.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

wandabug said:


> You assume wrong ..EmiratesNBD - she can open an account in her name - no problem. You can then transfer the 'housekeeping'' from your account into hers.


job's a good'un

Thanks


----------

